# Old members re visiting, come and say hello again.



## HippyInEngland (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi guys, I used to be a regular, life gets in the way and sometimes we have to let some things settle down.

Feel free to come and re post a comment to let other oldies know you are still kicking the dirt.

eace:


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2017)

Yo Hippy


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 12, 2017)

HIE!!! What's up?


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 13, 2017)

:ciao:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm trying to get back in the swing of things and get back to growing.  Still look in here from time to time, but hardly ever post.  Good to see everyone again!

I remember you HIE


----------



## zigggy (Nov 14, 2017)

never mind


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey HIE


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 6, 2017)

Whats good man!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 6, 2017)

:ccc:


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 6, 2017)

:48:



:stoned:


----------



## kaotik (Dec 6, 2017)

hey HIE
always nice to see an old face make an appearance :aok:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jun 24, 2018)

Hyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 23, 2018)

Well I'll be damned... Look what I found! I was pretty sure I'd be the "turkey" in the room after all these years but I do believe I have found a few old dudes and dudettes from my Great white daze after all! 
How's everyvody getting along? My buddy Hick and ole' Stoney still keepin' everybody straight or what?


----------



## zem (Jul 23, 2018)

yay! nice to see some newer posts from old timers. Hi there old members I see Art is still wearing the tinfoil hat


----------



## ness (Jul 23, 2018)

Good morning fellow farmers.  Let's start this day.  bong hit  and coffee


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2018)

Turkeyneck, wow, it has been a while.  Hope you are well!

Ness, joining you with coffee and a bowl.


----------



## Locked (Jul 23, 2018)

TURKEYNECK said:


> Well I'll be damned... Look what I found! I was pretty sure I'd be the "turkey" in the room after all these years but I do believe I have found a few old dudes and dudettes from my Great white daze after all!
> How's everyvody getting along? My buddy Hick and ole' Stoney still keepin' everybody straight or what?



Have not heard from Hick in a long time. Unfortunately, Stoney passed away a couple years ago. Good to see you again old friend. Hope all is well.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2018)

@TURKEYNECK , been a long time. I wondered what had happened to ya.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm getting along alright I guess, glad to see some of you guys are still around, man it's been nearly a decade and how about the progress we're seeing (slowly but surely) in regards to the almighty chronic? I've been in awe as more and more evidence appears that our dirty little secret could actually be the cure for cancer, I stopped growing for several years there after my son was born, realizing it wasn't all about me anymore - I just couldn't take a chance. Times are certainly changing though, smashing buds, wax, dabs, loud, and vapes, good lord the helicopters don't bother me these days everyone has drones.. and how about the LED lights??


----------



## tcbud (Aug 11, 2018)

Wowza, lots of oldies posting here. Hello to one and all.


----------



## my my (Aug 11, 2018)

i know im not really a Old timer, but have been a member for awhile, even like others, i dont post a lot, but peek in on the family from time to time!
Cheers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2018)

My my, good to see you.  Hope all is well in your life!


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Aug 14, 2018)

I just returned after a long hiatus, it's been a long time since I've roamed these boards.
So long I don't remember my old sign in but that's ok, I'm sure I'll find some old names in here.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 14, 2018)

I was gone for a while, but I'm BAAAAACCKKK.  LOL   Good to see some of the old timers back.  You guys need to post some of that dank your growing...Green MOJO to all and to all a good night.


----------



## gmo (Aug 14, 2018)

Hey all.  Good to see some names I remember. It's a blast from the past. Hope you are all well. Does anybody know where dirtyolsouth hangs out these days?


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 1, 2018)

I haven't been around much for awhile. The names in this thread are all a blast from the past. Nice to see most still around.


----------



## Locked (Sep 1, 2018)

Good to see you back my friend. Long time.


----------



## PencilHead (Oct 11, 2018)

Whut up, Hippie? Been a minute or two. Hope things are good with you and yours. And a hello to the rest of you old-schoolers. Hope things are good with all of you. Peace, love, tranquility, longevity and stuff...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 24, 2018)

See, smoking has had no effect on my memory.


----------



## samarta (Oct 25, 2018)

Hey! I too tend to be occasional, and usually to take advantage of you guys knowledge when I'm stomped about something. Of all post so far, I only remember Dman, and Hamster Lewis. Naturally everyone knows the Goddess.  Anyway it is not from lack of enjoyment, but lack of time.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 16, 2020)

Had to BUMP this thread just to see if we're still kickin?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2020)

What up Turkeyneck? Glad ya stopped in. Haven't seen you in ages.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 17, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> What up Turkeyneck? Glad ya stopped in. Haven't seen you in ages.


thanks it's good to see some old skin still in the game!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2020)

Do you remember Andy52? How about TCVG?


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2020)

I can't remember where I left my keys, but I do remember the 60's.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2020)

If you remember the 60s, you weren't doing it right.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2020)

Tins....I did not know that men had landed on the moon until 1971


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2020)

@hippie.....that just is an example of how bad my memory is today!


----------



## Patwi (Dec 17, 2020)

old humans or proverbial son members ?


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 17, 2020)

You guys crack me up


----------



## zem (Dec 17, 2020)

Welcome back Turkeyneck! It's been a long time


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Do you remember Andy52? How about TCVG?


absolutely! Stoney...Mutt...SmokinMom, NV


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2021)

I miss Andy52. He was a cool dude. Him and HG taught me about DWCs.


----------



## nobogart (Jun 11, 2021)

someone say turkey shoot??


----------



## gmo (Jun 11, 2021)

Lots has changed! I responded to this thread almost 3 years ago in the middle of my hiatus from growing. I've had some great times, learned a ton, made some friends ( @dirtyolsouth @melvin @peterjennings @thatcrazyvancuverguy @nvthis @massproducer @TURKEYNECK @nouvellechef @thehempgodess @Hick @stoneybud to name drop a few) and grown some good weed thanks to the members in this forum.

This was the first place that I called home when I first started growing in 2007. I had been living in an apartment after getting married in 2016 and couldn't justify taking the risk of growing there. We moved in to our house in January 2021 and almost immediately the itch was back. 

I did my research --- purchased new lights, a new tent, and all the odds and ends and hit the floor running in the beginning of April. 2 weeks later I had a second tent setup and running.

At that time I had no idea that what I was doing would be one of the most important things that I've ever done for myself. On April 12, New Mexico officially signed the bill to legalize marijuana. Beginning June 29, 2021 adults may legally grow 6 plants each or 12 per household.

This will be the last illegal grow that I ever do. 

Just thinking about it makes me nostalgic. In the 14 years that I've considered myself a 'ganja farmer' I've gone from purchasing High Times at the book store every month because I was afraid to have it delivered to my grow room address, to now being able to walk in to the dispensary and purchase almost anything I could ever dream of. 

Times have changed, but the knowledge that's shared in this forum has stayed constant. Thanks to all of you for sharing your knowledge, your successes, and your jokes. 

My last illegal grow, day 55


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2021)

Looking good bro. Always good to have old members back.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello HIE. I remember you. And you might like to know that I wrote to Starmer and my last MP (Tory) about legalising MJ. And they both came back with the old War On Drugs shite. So I investigated a bit more. My ole lady and I will be able to vote in the next election supposedly, it will be GREEN party for us, the ones with a sensible policy about drugs.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 12, 2021)

@gmo that's awesome brother!! I moved to Western Colorado last year, acquired my state med badge, and began working in the industry. I cut my teeth here almost exactly 15 years ago, crazy how things have progressed!


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2021)

Please keep this thread going.  Love reading the old timers.  Not that I 'm not, just not on here.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 25, 2021)

What up folks been awhile.....definitely has changed


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2021)

Howdy Meetmrfist2,, good to see you back.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 25, 2021)

Welcome back.


----------



## Mike143 (Jun 26, 2021)

Checked in.Nothings changed.
Checking out.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2021)

Mike143 said:


> Checked in.Nothings changed.
> Checking out.



say what?

you must not have read any posts by Unca Walt , Graywolf , Patwi , or moi

I will guarantee you these people have brought change here and for the good

we are making MP great again....snicker , snort , chortle


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2021)

Mike,,, you are wrong,, everything has changed. Don't have assholes banning ppl and running good members off with their Orange Man bullshit.
Don't have Morons telling members they can't post on certain threads because they will never be OFC.
Now we actually have potheads having fun again. Don't wanna be here that's your choice,,, the door swings both ways my friend.
And if we were like your buddies from the old crew,,, you would be banned for having a difference of opinion,, so yep shit has changed.


----------



## gmo (Mar 30, 2022)

Bump! Any other old-timers feel like checking in? It would be great to see some names I haven't seen in years!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Oldfogey checked in today. He had left because of the politics.

By the way, i remember TGVC. He sent me the first Autos i had ever grown. They were Lowryders. Have no idea what happen to him. He use to call me but he went to prison for awhile over a car accident. Haven't seen him in a long time.
I miss Andy52. He taught me about DWCs.


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2022)

Do I count, been busy with my furnace.  Feels like forever since I have had the time to check in.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Dang I thought some of the guys I used to know on here had jumped on for a min rosebud tcbud hemp goddess budbombpuffer they were all here when I first started and joined up on here when the chat room back before the new owner good times


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Nope. To many deplorables here for their liking. But they are more than welcome here anytime without the politics and Orange Man crap. The more the merrier.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Orange man what's that I have no clue lol but yea another one is Mutt but he left back in the day probably gone oh well  still some chill people on here


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Whatever happened to marijuanaculture.com remember some members started it but just tried it and nope guess it's gone


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

You mean 
https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/the-original-old-farts-club.78469/post-1132349


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Whatever happened to marijuanaculture.com remember some members started it but just tried it and nope guess it's gone


Ozzy is what happened to it. Nobody post on it anymore. The owner banned him from here long long time ago. Dont know what the hell happened to Ozzy. He was never the same after one of his parents passed away.
And nope its not gone, Last time somebody posted there was Jan of 2021
I cant post because he blocked me after i told him to stop being such an ass.hole to ppl.
Forum - GreenMojo Your Way (marijuana-culture.com)
Forum - MarijuanaPassion Family (marijuana-culture.com)


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Oh wow he has jumped back on here awesome guess we never forget about the passion


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ozzy is what happened to it. Nobody post on it anymore. The owner banned him from here long long time ago.


Oh OK idk I just tried typing it in the search bar but nope probably got spelling wrong


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Ahhh nevermind I forgot it had a - in the name


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Yeah scrolled threw it looks pretty dead RIP


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Yeah Ozzy lost his MOM i think and he just changed. Starting acting like an ass. And as you see nobody has been there in over a year and even before then hardly anybody posted and now everybody has left.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Oh that's gotta be tough but idk yet my mom's still alive but I can see how he became a bigger ass then he already was lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

I lost my Mom in 2016 to cancer but i didnt treat ppl like shit and she was my best friend.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Yea well some people are just born ass.holes my dad's one of them don't hate him for it but I don't understand it sometimes mellow out man but he was a alcoholic and doesn't smoke so that probably plays into it not making excuses but everyone's different


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 31, 2022)

As Weedhopper posted, I am checking back in after taking almost 2 years away from here. The political discourse got too toxic. Thanks for the welcome back PM, Weedhopper. In the interim, I pretty much stopped growing. I am a lightweight as far as cannabis intake goes and only take a hit off a bong once or twice a week so it was hard to justify growing. I started growing to supply my teenaged sons so they wouldn’t have to buy from dealers and get exposed to possible violence or harder stuff(well, I like good pot too but I could make an ounce last a year). After growing for about 6 months, I got hooked. It is fun, interesting, educational and there are a lot of good, smart people in the growing community. My kids don’t smoke anymore. I am not interested in selling. The state of Massachusetts legalized cannabis and promptly turned it into an industry where ‘mom and pop’ operations can’t buy in and make a business out of it. Those reasons plus the fact that I have enough of a stash(properly stored in vacuum sealed jars with Boveda packs that seems to keep the smoke good for my needs(I still have some from 2015 that is very mellow and works well for my old aching joints)) drive my decision to pack up the tent and take a break. I miss growing but I am living vicariously thru my younger brother who is trying his hand at growing. I am trying to help him but remote tech support when a lot of what I did was instinctual has been difficult. His first grow didn’t make it out of the seedling stage. His new attempt is looking better though. He is growing some seeds I made from some good genetics I acquired from some of the former members of MP. I am stoked to see how my breeding program turns out. I started 4 seeds after his first attempt failed because he hypothesized that my seeds were the cause and my pride and doubt forced me into it( I swear it isn’t that I didn’t feel the itch to grow, If I tell myself that enough, maybe I will believe it). The seeds by the way are very vigorous. 2 wound up with twin seedlings. Weird. The plants I have are going to a foster home when the weather gets nice and will most likely get incorporated into a breeding program in a legal grow operation a friend of mine runs. He is hoping for some males(lol)…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 31, 2022)

These are the genetics of these plants:
(Female) (Gorilla Grapes x Grape Stomper) x Grape Kush crossed with (Male) - (Lemon Larry x Lemon Thai) x Oregon Lemon. The seedlings look to be heavy indica dominant.

I am planning on cloning these to see if I can sex some of them before guerrilla growing the remainder someplace. I can’t help myself…


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2022)

Start a grow journal brother and i will pull up a chair.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Start a grow journal brother and i will pull up a chair.


I may if my clones take. I don’t seem to have the knack for cloning…


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2022)

Thanks for joining in oldfogey.  Good to see a O'l fart check in.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 20, 2022)

Got me a new computer so I Decided to check into the old haunts to see how things were going.  I see a few of the old faces but not many.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

Some old some new but all good ppl.
Where did you disappear too Nick? Haven't seen you since 2020 . I thought maybe you we're at that private site with Umbra and his crew.


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

Place has changed Nick.  We have remodeled the furniture and put in all new lights.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

Hey @St_Nick good to see you visit especially right here before Christmas. Shall I give you my Christmas list here? 
don’t know what the site was like back when you were last one but it’s been pretty sweet since I’ve been on. Stick around for a while and join in on the fun. Merry Christmas and oh btw, I’ve been extra good this year


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey @St_Nick good to see you visit especially right here before Christmas. Shall I give you my Christmas list here?
> don’t know what the site was like back when you were last one but it’s been pretty sweet since I’ve been on. Stick around for a while and join in on the fun. Merry Christmas and oh btw, I’ve been extra good this year


Liar


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Liar


That’s between me and Santa. You don’t watch me as close as he does…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s between me and Santa. You don’t watch me as close as he does…


Good Thing LOL
Although the spy cams they make nowadays are very good and tiny.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Good Thing LOL
> Although the spy cams they make nowadays are very good and tiny.


But Santa doesn’t need spy cams.  I offered to let him charge up his battery powered sleigh when he stops by and warm up by the fire with a bottle of good bourbon till it’s charged so I’m hoping for the best…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Place has changed Nick.  We have remodeled the furniture and put in all new lights.


Why yes we did. Took out the trash and remodeled. The kitchen looks brand new. You bastards better keep the kitchen clean. Fking stoners.


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

Yep


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

Nick may be riding. If I remember correctly he has a Harley. I have no desire to ride,,too fking cold and my ass hurts.


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

I dont ride.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

Here you go Pute.


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

That is the kind of toy I need..I could play with that for hours.  Like the RED outfit.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

I would stroke out after untying the 1st bow


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

Some of the old members that went to Hollowpoints private site have dropped by from time to time, except for the ones that were banned. They are more than welcome as long as they keep the Orange man bullshit to themselves. We pretty much stopped all the politics thank god. Keef and Rose didnt know what please stop with the politics and Orange man bullshit meant.

Just a little trip down memory lane where i begged them to fking stop.






						Home of the Old Fart's Club part 2
					

Evening OFC I got way to high at work today. I think I was higher than I have ever been. Found My limit. Had 3 bud caps at 6 am and 3 more at 10.30 walked out of work Higher than I was that AM. Giggy I was so high I drove right past Post Office. Will go to my little Office tomorrow.




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				




St Nick actually agreed with me.






						Home of the Old Fart's Club part 2
					

I have no problems with that Rose. What i have a problem with is the put downs of our President and the Orange name calling crap. Its not necessary to bring up your dislikes of the President in order to talk about such things. And if it is necessary, ,then it will become Political,,which will...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> But Santa doesn’t need spy cams.  I offered to let him charge up his battery powered sleigh when he stops by and warm up by the fire with a bottle of good bourbon till it’s charged so I’m hoping for the best…


Oh, no! Santa's gone green?

Welcome back St Nick. Perfect timing.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nick may be riding. If I remember correctly he has a Harley. I have no desire to ride,,too fking cold and my ass hurts.


I have had a pretty rough year.  State boys took my license after I dam near kilt myself having a heart attack and the bastiges won't give 'em back unless I get a dr. approval.  Doc wants me to have surgury so we are at an impasse


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

Sorry to hear Nick.  Is there any compromise?  What kind of kind of surgery....? Stint or open heart?  I hear a stint isn't that bad now days.  

Glad to see you back and posting.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)

St_Nick said:


> I have had a pretty rough year.  State boys took my license after I dam near kilt myself having a heart attack and the bastiges won't give 'em back unless I get a dr. approval.  Doc wants me to have surgury so we are at an impasse


You had a heart attack on your Bike or in your car? 
I had open heart surgery back in 2013 and a stent in 2019. I felt a hundred times better, especially after the open heart surgery.. Don't fk around bro. You don't want any heart damage from a heart attack. You can have a heart attack without heart damage if they get to you soon enough. Besides,,your heart is nothing to fk with my friend. You will feel a lot better once they fix your heart.


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You had a heart attack on your Bike or in your car?
> I had open heart surgery back in 2013 and a stent in 2019. I felt a hundred times better, especially after the open heart surgery.. Don't fk around bro. You don't want any heart damage from a heart attack. You can have a heart attack without heart damage if they get to you soon enough. Besides,,your heart is nothing to fk with my friend. You will feel a lot better once they fix your heart.


Agreed, we just got you back, don't want to loose you again.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Some old some new but all good ppl.
> Where did you disappear too Nick? Haven't seen you since 2020 . I thought maybe you we're at that private site with Umbra and his crew.


I thought he went with the Tatalias and the Barzinis...


----------



## ness (Dec 28, 2022)

St_Nick said:


> I have had a pretty rough year.  State boys took my license after I dam near kilt myself having a heart attack and the bastiges won't give 'em back unless I get a dr. approval.  Doc wants me to have surgury so we are at an impasse


Hello St_Nick good to see you back.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Some of the old members that went to Hollowpoints private site have dropped by from time to time, except for the ones that were banned. They are more than welcome as long as they keep the Orange man bullshit to themselves. We pretty much stopped all the politics thank god. Keef and Rose didnt know what please stop with the politics and Orange man bullshit meant.
> 
> Just a little trip down memory lane where i begged them to fking stop.
> 
> ...


Honestly some of this is why I stopped reading posts here.
I will say this. I don't care one little bit about any presidents or leaders, it's all a shell game for little people like us.  What I mean is, I wasn't offended or anything. When I see adults arguing over nonsense it really makes me sad. It makes me feel like I'm having  dinner with my "fox news" in laws.


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

We just want to smoke dope and tell jokes here.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

pute said:


> That is the kind of toy I need..I could play with that for hours.  Like the RED outfit.





pute said:


> We just want to smoke dope and tell jokes here.


dont forget bingo every third Thursday and to bring $ no checks


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

Glad to see you back Lesso. I tried to stop it long time ago. Took a while but that shit is over with.
Funny fker,,,Fox News In Laws,,,I likem already.    .
 I don't watch a lot of news, but i do like "THE FIVE" on fox,, its funny as hell most of the time.
Mostly i watch Bonanza. No politics there.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Glad to see you back Lesso. I tried to stop it long time ago. Took a while but that shit is over with.
> Funny fker,,,Fox News In Laws    .
> I don't watch a lot of news, but i do like "THE FIVE" on fox,, its funny as hell most of the time.


I used to like :The Naked News" and watch it with the volume off.


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

There are places to argue politics.....not here.  All it does is cause in fighting.  Tell me a joke.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

Yep. We have a place for that,,, that is not open to the public. Thats why we keep the Passion as cool as possible for like-minded ppl,,,I mean Potheads.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

A duck walks into a bar and sits down .The bartender walks over to him and the duck says I would like a beer .The bartender says "WOW ,You can talk " The duck says "Yes" He then asks "How long have you been talking?" The duck replied "Since I was a baby duck " Bartender then asks " What are you doing around here for?" Duck replied " Im into construction and doing work  with a friend of mine "Big" The bartender then said "You should go workin the circus! you could make a fortune!" The duck replied " What would a circus want with a brick layer"


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

I identify as a pothead not a politician.   I have to many skeletons in my closet to be a politician.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

pute said:


> I identify as a pothead not a politician.   I have to many skeletons in my closet to be a politician.


me too for Gods sake there are "All you can eat Buffets" Im not allowed into much less politics


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2022)

pute said:


> I identify as a pothead not a politician.   I have to many skeletons in my closet to be a politician.


You are supposed to bury the bodies in an unmarked shallow grave. Letting them decompose in your closet in unhygienic…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Glad to see you back Lesso. I tried to stop it long time ago. Took a while but that shit is over with.
> Funny fker,,,Fox News In Laws,,,I likem already.    .
> I don't watch a lot of news, but i do like "THE FIVE" on fox,, its funny as hell most of the time.
> Mostly i watch Bonanza. No politics there.


Hoss was the Man


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You are supposed to bury the bodies in an unmarked shallow grave. Letting them decompose in your closet in unhygienic…


use some bokashi and EM!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


Hoss was the man
Snoopy is the boy..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

Lesso did you go to your In-Laws for Christmas dinner?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> A duck walks into a bar and sits down .The bartender walks over to him and the duck says I would like a beer .The bartender says "WOW ,You can talk " The duck says "Yes" He then asks "How long have you been talking?" The duck replied "Since I was a baby duck " Bartender then asks " What are you doing around here for?" Duck replied " Im into construction and doing work  with a friend of mine "Big" The bartender then said "You should go workin the circus! you could make a fortune!" The duck replied " What would a circus want with a brick layer"






most days i feel like a big duck

i usually dont give a quack


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You are supposed to bury the bodies in an unmarked shallow grave. Letting them decompose in your closet in unhygienic…


....but much more enjoyable.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ....but much more enjoyable.


COVID still has your sense of smell fk’d?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ....but much more enjoyable.


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

Anybody seen my O'l buddy chicken man....I still have a few things I would like to say to him...crazy fker.... probably taking a dirt nap....


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

I really would like to talk to Mr Skunk....been years.  I think LEO got the best of him.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 28, 2022)

pute said:


> There are places to argue politics.....not here.  All it does is cause in fighting.  Tell me a joke.


Knock knock


----------



## Lesso (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lesso did you go to your In-Laws for Christmas dinner?


Yes or as I like to call it "the war on Christmas" dinner


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Anybody seen my O'l buddy chicken man....I still have a few things I would like to say to him...crazy fker.... probably taking a dirt nap....


You talking about the dude that was a decent guy until they made him a mod and then he turned into a complete ass hole? Don't miss that guy a bit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

Lesso said:


> Yes or as I like to call it "the war on Christmas" dinner


Most everybody i know are middle to the right-leaning but we don't talk much about politics at family gatherings because we are to busy having a good time.
I think ppl need to stop with the bullshit that they can't have different opinions and get along. It's like sports. I know guys that like different teams but we don't fight about it when we watch football together. We just fk with each other and laugh and drink beer. I am not a religious man but i hang with some that are. We don't fight or argue. We respect each other and move on. All this Woke bullshit has made ppl act like morons. It needs to stop. I can get along with pretty much anybody as long as they show me the same respect I show them. I don't care who you vote for just don't give me shit about who I vote for and we will get along fine. Pretty fking simple. I don't give a fk what News Channel you watch,,Fox or CNN. Its your TV and your life. Watch what you want. If im at your house and you watch something i don't like I don't have to be a prick about it. I have a phone to check my messages with or i can leave in a polite respectful way. Your house your rules.


----------



## kevinn (Dec 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Anybody seen my O'l buddy chicken man....I still have a few things I would like to say to him...crazy fker.... probably taking a dirt nap....


That's a blast from the past.  knew everything about everything.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

For instance,,i dont like Pepsi,,but i wont throw it out.


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You talking about the dude that was a decent guy until they made him a mod and then he turned into a complete ass hole? Don't miss that guy a bit.


That is the guy....got me banned from the farm.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

Lesso said:


> Knock knock


who is there I wonder...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> For instance,,i dont like Pepsi,,but i wont throw it out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316130


hw could you


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

pute said:


> That is the guy....got me banned from the farm.


this isnt the spot ,But there is one guy I would like to ban from the earth...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> this isnt the spot ,But there is one guy I would like to ban from the earth...


I think we all have somebody like that. Fortunately for me anyway there is nobody like that here......IMO.


----------



## TurtleFan (Dec 28, 2022)

HippyInEngland said:


> Hi guys, I used to be a regular, life gets in the way and sometimes we have to let some things settle down.
> 
> Feel free to come and re post a comment to let other oldies know you are still kicking the dirt.


hey! I am here just browsing, seems friendly


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

Welcome and have some fun.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I can get along with pretty much anybody as long as they show me the same respect I show them.


That is the way things used to be but should still be today. It was the American way. Respectful debate and agreeing to disagree is almost a lost art  these days. I hope for the future…


----------



## St_Nick (Wednesday at 8:29 PM)

About the time of the mass exodus I quit visiting the forums pretty much altogether.  I got invited to the unnamed one but I only visited a time or two and just never went back.  Pretty much just found something else to do.  Then my dog passed away a few days before my last post so...............


----------



## St_Nick (Wednesday at 8:37 PM)

I rather enjoy the anonymity of the internet and don't care to know your politics, your race, yer preferred this or that, or your religion, none of it.  I do enjoy intelligent conversation about most things weed related and most social topics fer that matter.  Gotta admit I laughed a lot at keefs endless planning of greatness with his tiny little water garden though!


----------



## Hippie420 (Wednesday at 8:58 PM)

You mean his monster 18 inch plants?


----------



## St_Nick (Wednesday at 9:57 PM)

Them be the ones!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Wednesday at 10:16 PM)

St_Nick said:


> About the time of the mass exodus I quit visiting the forums pretty much altogether.  I got invited to the unnamed one but I only visited a time or two and just never went back.  Pretty much just found something else to do.  Then my dog passed away a few days before my last post so...............


I did the same back in the Book of Exodus times. The other private forum rubbed me the wrong way so I stopped going there. Sorry about your dog. I know the feeling. Losing one is devastating.


----------



## Hippie420 (Wednesday at 10:36 PM)

St_Nick said:


> Them be the ones!


Keef is welcome back anytime he wants to come as long as he leaves the political crap behind. That goes the same for the rest of the old guard. We don't hold grudges (much), but there are things we ain't gonna put up with.


oldfogey8 said:


> I did the same back in the Book of Exodus times. The other private forum rubbed me the wrong way so I stopped going there. Sorry about your dog. I know the feeling. Losing one is devastating.


Losing a dog is like losing family 'cause they are. Call me an ass hole and I'll probably agree with ya. Kick my dog and it's on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Thursday at 6:38 AM)

St_Nick said:


> About the time of the mass exodus I quit visiting the forums pretty much altogether.  I got invited to the unnamed one but I only visited a time or two and just never went back.  Pretty much just found something else to do.  Then my dog passed away a few days before my last post so...............


Glad to see you back Nick. You were always a great member. Hope you stick around. The more members like you the better.
Keef was fine and funny as fk until him and Rose started the Orange Man shit and pushing the political crap. I begged them to stop.
Anyway,,they are more then welcome here as long as they keep that bullshit to themselves.
We cleaned this place up and it's back to being the Passion. And it's good to see old members coming back that left or were run off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Thursday at 12:48 PM)

Here is an old member wanting to come back. Are yall okay with that?


----------



## WeedHopper (Today at 7:44 AM)

Guys I moved the post about your pets to the Your Animal thread where it would be easier to find. Especially for all the animal lovers like us.


----------



## RosterMan (Today at 8:33 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> Guys I moved the post about your pets to the Your Animal thread where it would be easier to find. Especially for all the animal lovers like us.


Wait you forgot one


----------



## joeb631a (Today at 9:10 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> Here is an old member wanting to come back. Are yall okay with that?
> 
> 
> View attachment 317312


If she played her cards right ,she could have me . She is stunningly beautiful


----------



## pute (Today at 9:20 AM)

Mrs Pute caught me looking at her....my day just took a turn for the worst.....


----------



## RosterMan (Today at 9:23 AM)

I hope you blame it on her eyes
She has sweet eyes


----------



## WeedHopper (Today at 9:48 AM)

Damnt,,did I get ya in trouble Pute.


----------



## bigsur51 (Today at 9:57 AM)

pute said:


> Mrs Pute caught me looking at her....my day just took a turn for the worst.....




Swede was looking with me and remarked that she must be Scandinavian ..

he-ll , i may get lucky today

 can anyone say nooner?


----------



## pute (Today at 10:01 AM)

Dangerous curves ahead


----------



## RosterMan (Today at 10:02 AM)




----------



## WeedHopper (Today at 10:05 AM)




----------



## bigsur51 (Today at 10:23 AM)




----------



## WeedHopper (Today at 12:48 PM)

She keeps staring at me.


----------



## RosterMan (Today at 12:56 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> She keeps staring at me.


She asked me who that big hunk of man was


----------



## RosterMan (Today at 12:57 PM)

I said oh that's Pute


----------



## Hippie420 (Today at 12:59 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> She keeps staring at me.


Yep, he's staring at ya, Hopper.


----------



## RosterMan (Today at 1:04 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, he's staring at ya, Hopper.View attachment 317468


I thought that was Hopper
Damm bastard sent me a signed photo and said it was him.


----------



## WeedHopper (Today at 2:27 PM)

Hippie is just jealous.


----------



## RosterMan (Today at 2:36 PM)

Going to watch some football


----------

